# Good free web host



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 4, 2007)

Guys i want to host a mambo site.I have my database at freemysql all I want is a free host that has al least 100-200 mb space and offer FTP access.Can anyone suggest any good hosts.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 4, 2007)

try www.275mb.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 4, 2007)

Good place to look 

*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 5, 2007)

I have small Web Discussion Board on Web Hosting you may take a look there, i have tried to list few good Free Hosts offering Good plans with CPanel or DA !!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 10, 2007)

^^

but thats not a free web host !!


----------



## nepcker (Apr 10, 2007)

I use www.ifastnet.com


----------



## nithinks (Apr 10, 2007)

www.biz.ly


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 10, 2007)

*www.free-webhosts.com/reviews/ check out the reviews here before joining any service.


----------



## sumeetindia (Apr 10, 2007)

You can also try
www.awardspace.com


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 10, 2007)

www.9999mb.com
www.fr33host.net
www.110mb.com
www.1111mb.com


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Apr 11, 2007)

Why not try Google pages?

I've heard that it's pretty easy to use and provides 100 mb of space for your site. But you need a gmail account for that.

*pages.google.com


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 11, 2007)

^^But I want so0mething with FTP.
Google has no ftp and also no database.



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> I use www.ifastnet.com


Thankx a very good site!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 12, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> but thats not a free web host !!


 
hey saurav...what are you saying man?? Frihost.com is one of the best free hosts. Howcome its not a free host?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 12, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> hey saurav...what are you saying man?? Frihost.com is one of the best free hosts. Howcome its not a free host?



there was a spammer  posting about a paid hosting service... mods must have deleted thar post


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 12, 2007)

hey if u r looking for some free hosting then i have a acount at dreamhost that i have prepaid for full one year..

i never use that account.. i can give out some space to u in that.. r u interested? PM me..  (u will only get one ftp and 1 mysql )


----------



## [A]bu (Apr 12, 2007)

The best u try is www.awardspace.com


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 12, 2007)

[A]bu said:
			
		

> The best u try is www.awardspace.com


 Thanks!


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

> Thankx a very good site!


I know... iFastNet is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 13, 2007)

Their ftp is slow and disconnects often.


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

^^It used to be.

The problem's now solve, I guess. Just don't upload too many things at once and everything should be okay.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 13, 2007)

ifastnet has 300mb only. Check out 110mb.com, it has 5 SQL DB, PHP, FTP, NOADS. Well i dont use it. I have my site on my friend's server.


----------

